# [SOLVED]H10P/1080p wolne odtwarzanie, ale tylko na Gentoo

## Pryka

Witam,

Mam pytanie co do odtwarzania multimediów w Gentoo, a właściwe chodzi głównie o pliki video H10P/1080p

Otóż zauważyłem, że strasznie to niedomaga, a video/film odtwarza się wyraźnie wolniej niż powinno i po jakichś 30 sekundach dźwięk już znacznie wyprzedza obraz. (oczywiście na ten czas vdpau jest wyłączone gdyż, nie wspiera odtwarzania H10P)

I tutaj najciekawsze/najdziwniejsze spostrzeżenie. Mam zainstalowanego równolegle Windowsa do gier. I na nim pod jakimkolwiek odtwarzaczem ten sam plik video działa idealnie, aż miło popatrzeć.

Przechodząc do sedna, o co chodzi? I co z tym można zrobić o ile w ogóle można?

```
media-video/mplayer-1.2_pre20130729  USE="X alsa bidi cdio dvd dvdnav enca encode fbcon gif iconv ipv6 jpeg libass mad mmx mmxext mp3 network opengl osdmenu png pulseaudio shm sse sse2 ssse3 truetype unicode vdpau xscreensaver xv xvid -3dnow -3dnowext -a52 -aalib (-altivec) (-aqua) -bindist -bl -bluray -bs2b -cddb -cdparanoia -cpudetection -debug -dga -directfb -doc -dts -dv -dvb -dxr3 -faac -faad -ftp -ggi -gsm -jack -joystick -jpeg2k -ladspa -libcaca -libmpeg2 -lirc -live -lzo -md5sum -mng -nas -nut -openal -oss -pnm -pvr -radio -rar -rtc -rtmp -samba -sdl (-selinux) -speex -tga -theora -toolame -tremor -twolame -v4l (-vidix) -vorbis -x264 -xanim -xinerama -xvmc -zoran" VIDEO_CARDS="-mga -s3virge -tdfx"
```

```
media-video/ffmpeg-2.2.3-r1:0/52.55.55  USE="X aac alsa bzip2 encode fontconfig hardcoded-tables iconv mmx mmxext mp3 network opengl pulseaudio sse sse2 sse3 ssse3 threads truetype vdpau xvid zlib -3dnow -3dnowext -aacplus (-altivec) -amr -amrenc (-armv5te) (-armv6) (-armv6t2) (-armvfp) -avx -avx2 -bindist -bluray -cdio -celt -cpudetection -debug -doc -examples -faac -fdk -flite -fma3 -fma4 -frei0r -gme -gnutls -gsm -iec61883 -ieee1394 -jack -jpeg2k -ladspa -libass -libcaca -libsoxr -libv4l (-mips32r2) (-mipsdspr1) (-mipsdspr2) (-mipsfpu) -modplug (-neon) -openal -openssl -opus -oss -pic -quvi -rtmp -schroedinger -sdl -speex -sse4 -sse4_2 -ssh -static-libs {-test} -theora -twolame -v4l -vaapi -vorbis -vpx -wavpack -webp -x264 -x265 -zvbi" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" FFTOOLS="aviocat cws2fws ffescape ffeval ffhash fourcc2pixfmt graph2dot ismindex pktdumper qt-faststart trasher"
```

PS. Zauważyłem, że pod Gentoo znacznie lepiej radzi sobie z tymi plikami VLC, ale to wraz nie jest to samo co na Windowsie. I prędzej czy później jest desync, czy klatkowanie przy niektórych momentach. Czego pod systemem z rodziny okienek nie doświadczyłem ani na chwilę.Last edited by Pryka on Tue Jun 24, 2014 12:05 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## SlashBeast

Jak masz ustawione w kernelu CONFIG_HZ i CONFIG_PREEMPT*? Tutaj dal bym tak, by ilosc rdzeni, wlacznie z ht, pomnozona przez CONIFG_HZ byla bliska lub rowna, ale nie przekraczala 1000 i preempt ustawiony na NONE (no preempt, server).

Druga sprawa, to sprawdz mpv zamiast mplayera, https://github.com/mpv-player/mpv-build (u mnie na dualcore atomie dzialal nieporownywalnie lepiej).

I ostatni myk, do configa mplayera i mpv (taki sam syntax) dodaj:

```
cache=131072

cache-min = 20.0

cache-seek-min = 50
```

Bedzie to cachowac do przodu 128 MB, dla porownania ogladajac anime przy scenach z wieksza iloscia akcji bez tak podniesionego cache klatkowal mi obraz, po dodaniu takiego cache nie bylo absolutnie zadnego spowolnienia.

Generalnie, z mpv i duzym cache bez problemu moglem ogladac kazde 1080p ktore trafilo mi w rece (ale nie testowalem wtedy Hi10p) na atomie D525.

----------

## Pryka

HZ mam ustawione na 1k, a prempt na desktop.

Najpierw zastosowałem się do rady z mpv i go porostu zainstalowałem. I uwaga... wszystko śmiga aż furczy. Nie dodawałem Twojego wpisu do mpv ani nie edytowałem konfiguracji kernela. 

Wszystko działa bardzo płynnie(nawet bez vdpau śmigają video w 1080p co przedtem było niemożliwe.) H10p/1080p również działają bardzo dobrze  :Very Happy: 

A ten mpv, jest świetny, bardzo leciutki i przejrzysty.

Dziękuję Ci  :Smile: 

EDIT:

Wprowadziłem kilka drobnych poprawek do configu.

```
# Write your default config options here!

#Video

vo=opengl-hq

autofit-larger=90%x90%

ontop=yes

#Audio

ao=pulse
```

----------

## happ

ja może się dopiszę do tematu, bo używam VLC i mam wolny dźwięk (jak słucham muzyki to głos jest taki jakby wokaliści mieli pełne gęby żarcia, a muzyka się ciągnie) i na dodatek jak odtwarzam płyty dvd z filmami, to dźwięk i napisy się opóźniają, czy macie jakieś dobre ustawienia które by wyeliminowały te przyczyny ?

----------

